# Fresh out of the dirt, but what is it?



## ann_digs (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello, found this beautiful bottle..? It has a light mauve colour to it, and the shape is unique. It can't stand up, but what type of bottle is this? If it even is a bottle, or could it be from a light fixture? Found with items from late 1800's to early 1900's. It has a thread at the top, so it would be 1900's. Thank you.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 19, 2019)

Well that's interesting, I've never seen anything like that before.  Maybe a candy container?  Those sometimes had a lid that went on the base.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 20, 2019)

I think it's possible that it could be an antique pendant light globe. They would thread into the light fixture. Maybe candy container, yes. Found other items in same area, cobbler made leather shoes, very old, turn of the century. Thank you for your help.


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 20, 2019)

It looks like a pendant for a lightening rod to me.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes! I think you are right. Looks very much like a lightening rod pendant, how cool! Thank you.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm siding with Canadian on this one.  Looks like a candy container in the shape of a toy top.  I'm not familiar with lightning rod pendants.  Lightning rod globes are open on both ends for the rod to pass through the decorative glass piece.  If anyone has pictures of a pendant in a lightning rod assembly, please post them.  Neat find.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 20, 2019)

I'd never heard of lightning rod pendants before either but it does look very similar https://i.pinimg.com/736x/70/cc/50/70cc504ef29233ede2b9d078ab661d23.jpg  None of the pictures I've been able to find have a mouth as wide as yours though, so not really certain either way.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you! I have cleaned it up and it looks lovely sitting with my collectibles. I could imagine it either way, candy container or lightning rod pendant.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you for your help, and for the link.


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Apr 24, 2019)

One time I saw a photo of an old ink bottle (I collect them) that looked like that. It was held upright in a wire holder that went around near the bottom. There is a place near the bottom of this one where such a wire holder could have wrapped around. But this is just a guess based on the pic I saw years ago.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 25, 2019)

*Ink bottle*

I think that is a possibility! Never thought about an ink jar. I found this one a few years ago in the back yard. It has dried ink inside. Have you ever seen one like this? Maybe from early 1900's? Thank you.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 25, 2019)

I've dug many Inks like that. Being a screw top with the threads I'd guess it dates from maybe around 19teens to 1920's & 30's. I've dug so many I usually throw them back in the hole now if screw tops.LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeah I've seen a lot of those as well.  They often have the ink company's name embossed on the bottom.


----------

